
3 JavaScript Performance Mistakes You Should Stop Doing - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/3-javascript-performance-mistakes-you-should-stop-doing-ebf84b9de951
======
ralusek
I think that almost everybody knows that barebones loops are faster than their
functional alternatives, but that doesn't mean that they're typically the
right choice.

On client side code, for the vast majority of web applications, performance
issues are going to come from asynchronous remote requests or inefficient
change detection/recompute/redraw calls. If there really is some computation
that is performance critical and the 5-10x performance gain is actually
noticeable (it doesn't matter if it's 1000x performance gain if it takes
50ms), then this might be a good place to start.

With nodejs, similarly, almost all performance issues are typically going to
be related to the management of asynchronous calls, i.e. not doing things
concurrently where possible, poorly optimized database calls, etc.

Suggesting that writing code using functional syntax is a "mistake that you
should stop doing" fails to recognize that the code is far more concise and
self-documenting, and 99.9% of the time is being executed in a span of time in
which a 10x performance gain is beyond imperceptible.

------
darepublic
A better/more honest title would be 'for loops faster than forEach'.

